# Rohr Manor 2013 Halloween Yard Haunt Video!!!



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Night Time Walk-through. Huge Halloween Home Haunt, Front Yard Graveyard Display, 18 Horrifying Themed Rooms. Saw "Jigsaw"...Spider Room... Pirate Room... Circus Clown & Carnival Room... Tortured Room... Toxic & Mad Scientist Room... Slaughter House Butcher Room... Frozen Meat market Room... "SlinderMan" Baby Zombie Nursery Room... Zombie Apocalypse Room... Samara "TheRing" Room... Michael Myers Room... Jason Room... Freddy Krueger Room... Haunted Mansion Room & Mannequin Room. RohR ManoR...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG a massive amount of work done here - well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, it's a good thing you had that long list of helpers for this effort:jol:

You've got an evil looking set of clowns, and the colors are striking.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

All family members or family member friends work the haunt. My sister is in charge of getting the people. LOL My brother and I build it and make sure everything is running right when opened.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

The clown room turned out really good this Year. Its all about Lighting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy McMoly, there are plenty of scares to go around! The clown room set up and lighting are over the top! All around well done!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!! My Haunt is not a typical Haunt. A lot going on. Lol.. That the one thing we wanted to concentrate on this year was lighting. I found a supplier for a Really Good but Cheap 10W Flood LED lights and the Mood lights that you can get from Lowes & Home Depot are really good. The video doesn't do the Haunt justice with the lighting. Seeing the Haunts lighting in person is a lot better.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! What a lot of work, pat yourself on the back for that one. Two questions.... How do you keep people from touching everything and Where in the hell do you store all of this???


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!! it is a lot of work but well worth it in the end. people seem to enjoy it. That's a good question how did I keep them from touching everything. Hmmm..everyone who walks through seems to be hugging each other and waiting for a scare to come. I have never had any problems with people touching things. Things might get knocked down, like in the mannequin room.people always seem to knock down the mannequins from running away from my brother working the chainsaw. For the first two nights when I open my Haunt. its a walk through with no fog, no actors and people can walk through and look at all the detail. I know when people are going through my haunt with fog and actors they don't get to see all the props... I have a storage unit for everything.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow what a great haunt!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

oh my


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

@Halloween71 & HauntonHannum... Thanks!


----------

